# Best micro skiff for South Florida



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi all,

In the market for a micro skiff. What skiff would be best suited for South Florida - areas like key biscayne park, flamingo, glades, upper keys. I am concerned about the chop in a gheenoe; love the Gheenoe's, just concerned since i have never been in one. Any thoughts or suggestions - looking for something used and want to know what type to look for.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Haha. What you just did here is like walking into bass pro shops and asks king the first person you see "what is the best lure for catching bass?" 

Start browsing! Tons and tons of info on here.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Ankona 17 suv............Just had too


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

budget?


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

I don't own a gheenoe but rode in a lowsider and I was amazed how it handled chop. The gheenoe I was in would glide over the chop and was dry. I see alot of LT in my area so it must be a great fishing machine. FYI my area can make some nasty water conditions.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Let the bs begin. Any skiff that's not a ghennoo. For the places you mentioned you'll need more boat
Lots of boats on here and craigslist in you area


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> Let the bs begin. Any skiff that's not a ghennoo. For the places you mentioned you'll need more boat
> Lots of boats on here and craigslist in you area


That is what I was afraid of- lots of larger boats might be an issue also. Any used skiff makes/models to seek out? How about a 14 skimmer skiff? Thoughts?


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Popcorn Ready..


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

?


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

mpl1978 said:


> ?


Look at the opinions listed below ... ride in as many as possible. Make as informed a decision as possible and go have fun.


----------



## Nick (Sep 25, 2015)

Your boat choice will consist of 3 different questions... 
1) What is the final price I am willing to pay and be able to afford 
2) What do I expect my skiff to do (draft, pole ability, open water handling, stability and overall stealth of the boat while Taking different kinds of winds while on the boat.) 
3) where do you plan to fish (creeks, open water, or running backwater bays) 
Every skiff is a trade off and no two skiffs are the same!


----------



## game on (Mar 12, 2016)

mpl1978 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In the market for a micro skiff. What skiff would be best suited for South Florida - areas like key biscayne park, flamingo, glades, upper keys. I am concerned about the chop in a gheenoe; love the Gheenoe's, just concerned since i have never been in one. Any thoughts or suggestions - looking for something used and want to know what type to look for.


Take the time to read through this thread http://www.microskiff.com/threads/which-skiff-is-recommended-for-islamorada-to-flamingo.37872/
I posted almost similar question to you and received very good and eye opening responses. It definitely helped me rule out lots of mistakes I was about to make. Hope it helps...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I fish the same areas you have mentioned, and have done so for many years. I currently own a Salt Marsh 1444v and an Ankona Shadowcast 17. I love these skiffs and fish both of these models in biscayne bay, flamingo, florida bay. When you say micro, I assume you really mean a micro-microskiff. 

I say this, as you mentioned both a Gheenoe and a Skimmer Skiff, which are both considered a true microskiff in the sense of a super small lightweight skiff. If that is what you are looking towards, I can suggest you also add the Salt Marsh 1444v to your list of skiffs to check out. I highly recommend you try them all out and see which you feel fits your needs best. I can't say that I have ever fished in a Skimmer Skiff per say, but the same mold when they were built by Brad at IPB, and I spent a lot of time fishing these areas out of several model Gheenoes.

I used to own a Classic, a 15'4 Highsider, and a 13' Lowsider, as well as I fished plenty in a couple buddies LT's throughout the years, I even won the FFT (Florida Sportsman's friendly flamingo tournament) Fly division a few years ago catching what was my largest red on fly out of a buddy's LT25. With that said, I really enjoyed fishing out of Gheenoe's, but I have since looked into other skiffs. I enjoyed the simplicity of carrying my Highsider in the bed of the truck, pulling up to a random pond roadside and tossing it in the water and catching some snook and poons, as well as nearshore trips in Biscayne, or Flamingo. However, I never really traveled too far from the marina. I have since moved on to skiffs that are just more boat overall. Meaning more range, more open water capabilities, etc.

Enter the SaltMarsh 1444v, which fits perfectly within the funnel of 14' small no frills lightweight skiff. Except it has a cleaner finish, kevlar construction, incredible on the pole, while at a similar price point. The skiff is not a flat bottom, and in fact has deadrise all the way to the stearn, meaning it rides pretty good in a chop, surprisingly better than other larger skiffs. Out of the three skiffs mentioned, I can tell you that my opinion (for whatever it's worth) is that of the two skiffs you mentioned, the SaltMarsh 1444v is better suited to fish the areas you are seeking to fish, at least for my needs. Now don't get me wrong, those skiffs will also fish the areas, but based on personal experiences, I would go with the SM 1444v (as I did). I have rigged my SM 1444v with a long tail mud motor, but plan on picking up a 20hp four stroke outboard for it as well to use when it's not duck hunting season. I have fished extensively on my buddies SM1444v with a Merc 20HP 4Stroke. 

I have seen other forum members recommend the Towee in the same class per say. I have never seen one in person, so I can't speak on it, but I know some guys on here like them in that class. Best I can say is check out all these skiffs, and find the one that best fits you.

Hope that helps!


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

Well, this thread is old, but I'm still struggling. I bought a key west bay boat thinking it was more family friendly - had it for 2 years and did mostly family stuff as it didn't lend itself to the type of fishing a dream of doing-sight fly fishing the shallows. I don't have any experience poling a skiff etc, but that is a dream I have for a long time. I just sold the bay boat for the reasons above. I love the true micro idea, but what waters am I limited to south Florida-shit I can't become good at it if I don't focus on a single area anyway. I have fished the chokoloskee area in my canoe, and seems easier and closer to get to than flamingo from me(1.5 or less hours). In a true micro, are the backwaters of this area, where I would be most comfortable. Could I also fish for some bones off homestead Bayfront park? I am looking at a used dragonfly marsh hen, 15ft or salt marsh 1444. I would love a dolphin super, but they are expensive. Would I regret a true micro in south Florida?


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

You mentioned Skimmer Skiff. I own a 14.6 Skimmer Skiff and I really like it. I have really put it through its paces in the short time I have owned it. It is a solid boat that handles chop very well. Also how well a boat does in chop is subject to the operator as well. Also the Skimmer has a full transom which will accept a lager HP motor than the other mentioned skiffs. Bobby the owner of Skimmer Skiff is a stand up guy and i would do buisiness with him again in the future. I dont think he is as in touch with the fishing world as some of the other builders but if you do your research and determine what you want Bobby will build it for you no problem. For the $$$ you cant go wrong with Skimmer Skiff. The Skimmer Skiff 16 is a sweet skiff as well. I'm not a fan boy I'm just giving you my experience of the boat I own. I wish I could own one of each of the above mentioned boats they all have their + and -


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

mpl1978 said:


> Well, this thread is old, but I'm still struggling. I bought a key west bay boat thinking it was more family friendly - had it for 2 years and did mostly family stuff as it didn't lend itself to the type of fishing a dream of doing-sight fly fishing the shallows. I don't have any experience poling a skiff etc, but that is a dream I have for a long time. I just sold the bay boat for the reasons above. I love the true micro idea, but what waters am I limited to south Florida-shit I can't become good at it if I don't focus on a single area anyway. I have fished the chokoloskee area in my canoe, and seems easier and closer to get to than flamingo from me(1.5 or less hours). In a true micro, are the backwaters of this area, where I would be most comfortable. Could I also fish for some bones off homestead Bayfront park? I am looking at a used dragonfly marsh hen, 15ft or salt marsh 1444. I would love a dolphin super, but they are expensive. Would I regret a true micro in south Florida?


You need to decide if you really need to float in super skinny water before buying a boat. Some of the bigger flats boats do pretty darn good and they ride great. Works for the family days as well.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> You need to decide if you really need to float in super skinny water before buying a boat. Some of the bigger flats boats do pretty darn good and they ride great. Works for the family days as well.


Agreed I have an action craft and a shadowcast and each serves it purpose look for a flats boat that floats shallow maybe a heron or caimen my 2 cents


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

Fishing south bay you may need to cover alot of water, if youre planning to run and fish from homestead bayfront and make the hop across the bay, or run around Oceanside, id look for something with a little V, some of these "micro skiffs" are made for closed water marshes or mangroves like chuk. Alot of days you'll run across a smooth bay in the morning and return west in the afternoon with considerable chop. That being said you need to plan ahead where to run up and get out of some of these flats so as to not tear up our beautiful flats.


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

I know I can't fish everywhere in true micro and everything is a trade off, not to mention price. Where would true micro shine south Florida, I'm talking 4 inch draft micro? I like that style of fishing, just curious what my go to areas would be w in 2 hours of Broward.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

mpl1978 said:


> I know I can't fish everywhere in true micro and everything is a trade off, not to mention price. Where would true micro shine south Florida, I'm talking 4 inch draft micro? I like that style of fishing, just curious what my go to areas would be w in 2 hours of Broward.


4 inch draft is a shadowcast 16 I can definitely say since I have one maybe a Spears boatworks.


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

Where do these micros shine in south Florida


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

mpl1978 said:


> Where do these micros shine in south Florida


I would say the Everglades flamingo area I live in Ft Myers and fish Everglades city from time to time pm me maybe we could meet up and fish one day i will show you the shadowcast capability.


----------

